# Isso/Isto vs. Esse/Este/Essa/Esta



## querida_katia

Oi!

Por favor, pode alguém pessoa explicar a diferença entre isso e esse/essa? Eu sei que as duas significa "this" e "that," mas têm usos especifico?

Obrigada!


----------



## Istriano

1.* In the spoken language:*

this: _isso  _
that: _aquilo_

this thing here:_ isso aqui_
that thing there: _aquilo ali/lá_

this boy/girl: _esse garoto, essa garota_
that boy/that girl:_ aquele garoto, aquela garota_

*2. In the formal written language:*

_isto_: close to the speaker
_isso_: close to the listener
_aquilo_: distant from both the speaker and the listener

_isto aqui_:  this thing here
_isso aí_: this/that thing around here, or there
_aquilo ali/lá_: that thing over there

_esta garota: _this girl (next to me)
_essa garota_: this/that/the girl (next to you)
_aquela garota_: that girl over there (far away from both the speaker and the listener)

_*Isto *_is used for things you're about to write:

_Vou lhes contar isto_: XXXX  (I'm going to tell you this: XXX)
_
*Isso *_ is used for thing you've already said or written:
_
XXXXXXX, ele me disse isso._  (XXXXX, he told me that).

----------------------------------------------------------
_Isso, aquilo_ is used when there is no noun, referring to inanimate things or subjects: 

This is nice =_ Isso é bacana._

_Esse, aquel_e is used with nouns or adjectives:

_Esse garoto_ (This boy)
_Essa garota_ (This girl)
_Aquele garoto _(That boy)
_Aquela garota_ (That girl)
_Esses garotos_ (These boys)
_Essas garotas_ (These girls)
_Aqueles garotos_ (Those boys)
_Aquelas garotas_ (Those girls)

_esse verde_ (this green one)
_aquele verde_ (that green one)

_Esse/Aquele_ can be used even without a noun or an adjective when the noun is understood:

_Aquele ali_ (that one there)
_Aquela é minha amiga Antônia_ (that one is my friend Antônia)


----------



## sci_igor

Só pra complementar



> Por favor, pode alguém pessoa explicar a diferença entre isso e  esse/essa? Eu sei que as duas significa "this" e "that," mas têm usos  especifico?


"Alguém pessoa" está errado. Use simplesmente "alguém" ou "alguma pessoa". Além disso, o "pode" deve vir depois.


----------



## querida_katia

Obrigada e obrigada!


----------



## Hikaru Matsuyama

Istriano said:


> 1.* In the spoken language:*
> 
> this: _isso _
> that: _aquilo_
> 
> this thing here:_ isso aqui_
> that thing there: _aquilo ali/lá_
> 
> this boy/girl: _esse garoto, essa garota_
> that boy/that girl:_ aquele garoto, aquela garota_
> 
> *2. In the formal written language:*
> 
> _isto_: close to the speaker
> _isso_: close to the listener
> _aquilo_: distant from both the speaker and the listener
> 
> _isto aqui_: this thing here
> _isso aí_: this/that thing around here, or there
> _aquilo ali/lá_: that thing over there
> 
> _esta garota: _this girl (next to me)
> _essa garota_: this/that/the girl (next to you)
> _aquela garota_: that girl over there (far away from both the speaker and the listener)
> 
> _*Isto *_is used for things you're about to write:
> 
> _Vou lhes contar isto_: XXXX (I'm going to tell you this: XXX)
> 
> _*Isso *_is used for thing you've already said or written:
> 
> _XXXXXXX, ele me disse isso._ (XXXXX, he told me that).
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> _Isso, aquilo_ is used when there is no noun, referring to inanimate things or subjects:
> 
> This is nice =_ Isso é bacana._
> 
> _Esse, aquel_e is used with nouns or adjectives:
> 
> _Esse garoto_ (This boy)
> _Essa garota_ (This girl)
> _Aquele garoto _(That boy)
> _Aquela garota_ (That girl)
> _Esses garotos_ (These boys)
> _Essas garotas_ (These girls)
> _Aqueles garotos_ (Those boys)
> _Aquelas garotas_ (Those girls)
> 
> _esse verde_ (this green one)
> _aquele verde_ (that green one)
> 
> _Esse/Aquele_ can be used even without a noun or an adjective when the noun is understood:
> 
> _Aquele ali_ (that one there)
> _Aquela é minha amiga Antônia_ (that one is my friend Antônia)


 
Muito obrigado para isto útil, detalhado mensagem. 
 
Eu tive muitas dúvidas sobre eles (quero dizer, sobre _isto, isso e aquelo_) antigamente, mas agora não tenho mais. Obrigadíssimo, amigo! ^_^


----------



## englishmania

Istriano said:


> 1.* In the spoken language:*
> 
> this: _isso  _
> that: _aquilo_
> 
> this thing here:_ isso aqui_
> that thing there: _aquilo ali/lá_
> 
> this boy/girl: _esse garoto, essa garota_
> that boy/that girl:_ aquele garoto, aquela garota_



In Portugal, we don't say "isso/essa/esse" for things that are very close. 
We wouldn't say "isso aqui" but "isto (aqui)" or "isso (aí)".

this= isto/esta/este 
that=isso/essa/esse/aquilo/aquela/aquele


Something like this:

close ------------------------------------------------------------->far
isto/este/esta----------                isso/esse/essa---------------------                                 aquilo/aquele/aquela


----------



## Marzelo

englishmania said:


> In Portugal, we don't say "isso/essa/esse" for things that are very close.
> We wouldn't say "isso aqui" but "isto (aqui)" or "isso (aí)".
> 
> this= isto/esta/este
> that=isso/essa/esse/aquilo/aquela/aquele
> 
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> close ------------------------------------------------------------->far
> isto/este/esta----------                isso/esse/essa---------------------                                 aquilo/aquele/aquela




Explicou muito bem Englishmania. O mesmo vale para o Brasil.


----------



## beginner-1

Which one is correct?

Isto é uma árvore.
Isto é uma flor.

*or*

Esta é uma árvore
Esta é uma flor.


----------



## Vanda

beginner-1 said:


> Which one is correct?
> 
> Isto é uma árvore.
> Isto é uma flor.
> 
> *or*
> 
> Esta é uma árvore
> Esta é uma flor.



Actually we say both, but generally we tend to say isto é uma árvore and esta árvore é muito alta, for example.


----------



## beginner-1

How about can you say "Isto sâo árvores" ?


----------



## Vanda

Yes, you can say. Let's imagine you are pointing out to a bunch of trees and say that, but we won't say it in a frequent way, I mean, only if we are teaching someone (a learner) the name of things.


----------



## englishmania

What's this? It's/This is a tree.
What are these? They're/These are glasses.

O que é isto? (Isto) É uma árvore/são óculos.
O que é aquilo (ali ao longe)? (Aquilo)é um castelo/são casas.

Quem é aquele que vem com a tua irmã?
É o namorado dela.

Este caderno é para inglês. 
E este?  
(Esse) é para francês.


----------



## Macunaíma

In Brazilian spoken language we tend to use isso/esse/essa even when isto/este/esta are applicable, i.e., even when the thing is close to the speaker. I rarely, if ever, say isto/este/esta even though I know it's the correct form and use it in writing. 

But to use it according to prescriptive grammar you just have to follow the rules outlined by Istriano above:

Isto (works as a noun): This thing (close to me, either in space or time)
Este/Esta (works as an adjective): This/that (close to my interlocutor )

Aquilo (works as a noun): That thing (remote from me AND my interlocutor)
Aquele/aquela (works as adjective): That (same as above)


----------



## Istriano

It's not because we quit using *este*, but we're just pronouncing *este *differently, as *esse *   I call it _depalatization_.

este -> esti -> estʃi -> eʃtʃi -> eʃʃi -> essi -> esi

In future, words like _triste _might follow in the footsteps of _este _because
triʃʃi is pretty frequent in some dialects (like soteropolitano).


It all started as a phonetical change and then it affected morphology and, consequently, syntaxis. 


I use only _esse _in speech because it sounds better (_este _sounds a bit pretentious).
In formal writing I find it easy to use both correctly, and found it really ugly when people overuse _estes _(replacing automatically all _esses _with _estes_),
so you get weird things like:  _este caderno aí _or _XXXX, ele me disse isto._  (For things already said, _isso _should be used not _isto_).


----------



## beginner-1

Thank you to all. Foi útil.
Obrigado por todos. ( Is this correct to say thank you all ?)


----------



## englishmania

beginner-1 said:


> Obrigado por todos. ( Is this correct to say thank you all ?)



Obrigado *a* todos.


----------



## beginner-1

obrigado a todos


----------



## Vós

Istriano said:


> It's not because we quit using *este*, but we're just pronouncing *este *differently, as *esse *   I call it _depalatization_.
> 
> este -> esti -> estʃi -> eʃtʃi -> eʃʃi -> essi -> esi
> 
> In future, words like _triste _might follow in the footsteps of _este _because
> triʃʃi is pretty frequent in some dialects (like soteropolitano).
> 
> 
> It all started as a phonetical change and then it affected morphology and, consequently, syntaxis.
> 
> 
> I use only _esse _in speech because it sounds better (_este _sounds a bit pretentious).
> In formal writing I find it easy to use both correctly, and found it really ugly when people overuse _estes _(replacing automatically all _esses _with _estes_),
> so you get weird things like:  _este caderno aí _or _XXXX, ele me disse isto._  (For things already said, _isso _should be used not _isto_).



O que vai acontecer com a palavra triste?


----------



## XiaoRoel

> este -> esti -> estʃi -> eʃtʃi -> eʃʃi -> essi -> esi


Este proceso é uma suposição do Istriano, que não é fonéticamente possível. O único que se pode observar é uma confusão de *este* e *esse* que xa se dera (en sentido contrario, entre _hoc_ e _iste_) no latim.


----------



## Istriano

Vós said:


> O que vai acontecer com a palavra triste?



Como você sabe, na Bahia existe a variante popular _ trichi _para triste.


----------



## Fericire

Istriano said:


> Como você sabe, na Bahia existe a variante popular _ trichi _para triste.



Pelo sul pronunciam "triste", assim, como se lê (com exceção de grandes metrópoles, onde a maioria pronuncia "tristʃi" por influência da mídia).
Mas, enfim, não vamos desvirtuar!


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Triste > trichi* está dentro da deriva geral da língua: em galego a desinencia de perfecto -_stes_ é, numa estensa zona dialectal, -_ches _(escolheita como forma normativa), _-s + te _(OI) em galego produce o pronome OI _che_. Pero isso é outro tema: o som representado por -*ch*- não é a mesma coisa que o representado por -*ss*-. São coisas diferentes e de origens diferentes.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

coolbrowne said:


> É possível uma coisa *destas*?!





			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> Só me faltava *esta*!


Uma  vez uma professora fez um cartaz com os seguintes dizeres: Você não  pode ficar fora desta! Depois as secretárias vieram comentar comigo que  acharam aquele _desta _muito bizarro. Tive que concordar com elas  e concluí que a estranhesa vinha do fato de se tratar de uma fórmula,  uma expressão que já tinha se engessado com _dessa _e ponto final, não permitindo a alternância com _desta_. 

Acho que dá para dizer que, pelo menos no registro informal do Rio de Janeiro, não existe oposição entre pares como _isso _e _isto_,  tendo o primeiro acumulado funções e assumindo o papel do segundo.  Talvez vocês discordem de mim, mas sempre recebo com alguma estranhesa  essas formas com _t_ se ditas num contexto informal. Mais estranho ainda é encontrar esse _t_ dentro de fórmulas como _Só me faltava esta_. Acho que algo semelhante acontece com o par _em _e _a_. Em textos formais pode até ser algo normal _chegar a algum lugar_, mas numa conversa informal isso já é no mínimo um pouco pedante. Agora, _chegar a casa_ é coisa de outro mundo, vocês não acham? É como se a expressão _chegar em casa_ já estivesse tão consagrada que são poucos aqueles que escutam um _chegar a casa _sem ter um ataque epilético.

Isso tudo para dizer que eu preferiria as seguintes traduções:

_É possível uma coisa *dessas*?!
Só me faltava *essa*!_


----------



## Vanda

Sinceramente: o brasileiro não faz a mínima distinção entre essa e dessa, isso e isto, etc. num contexto como este!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Sinceramente: o brasileiro não faz a mínima distinção entre essa e dessa, isso e isto, etc. num contexto como este!





			
				Ariel Knightly said:
			
		

> Acho que dá para dizer que, pelo menos no registro informal do Rio de Janeiro, não existe oposição entre pares como _isso _e _isto_,  tendo o primeiro acumulado funções e assumindo o papel do segundo.


De fato, não acredito que haja uma oposição semântica, mas o que tentei dizer é que há uma oposição de registro - isso no dialeto do Rio, pelo menos. Ou você acredita mesmo que expressões podem ser 100% intercambiáveis em todos os contextos?
---------------
Agora fiquei curioso. Você consegue mesmo repetir _Só me faltava esta_ em voz alta e achar isso natural?


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Ou você acredita mesmo que expressões podem ser 100% intercambiáveis em todos os contextos?


Mas veja que o contexto foi explicado: acabou a teia do Homem Aranha.


Ariel Knightly said:


> Agora fiquei curioso. Você consegue mesmo repetir _Só me faltava esta_ em voz alta e achar isso natural?


Acho que sábado eles vão voltar à desnormalidade. É porque é o dia que acaba a novela e começa o novelo.


----------



## Vanda

Sabe que nunca prestei atenção ao que sai?! Acho que é o primeiro que vier à cabeça.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Mas veja que o contexto foi explicado: acabou a teia do Homem Aranha.


Exatamente. Trata-se de um contexto em que o Aranha estaria falando da maneira mais espontânea possível, e não soando como escrita oralizada.


----------



## Vanda

Já que mexemos no assunto (transferi alguns posts pra cá), observem o que diz o Macu no post 13. E o que diz esta professora sobre o uso:


> Apesar de existirem regras para ospronomes demonstrativos, não se constata muita rigidez no seu uso, principalmente na fala – quando se observa uma assimilação do _t_ pelo s (parece que tudo é _isso, essa, esse_) – e sobretudo no tocante ao seu emprego para lembrar ao leitor ou ouvinte o que já foi mencionado ou se vai mencionar. Cabe mencionar ainda que no Brasil as editoras, principalmente, não estão sendo demasiadamente rigorosas com o uso dos demonstrativos (a não ser na questão de *lugar* e *tempo*), porque no aspecto de ‘localização do *discurso*’ muitas vezes a distinção entre o que é ‘mencionado anteriormente’ e o que é ‘lugar/tempo’ é pouco perceptível. Por exemplo, num texto em que vários artigos de lei estão sendo citados, o autor pode preferir dizer este artigo ao se referir a um já citado (quando então usaria esse artigo) porque ele está justamente tratando "deste último", do mais próximo (lugar), do que está presente naquele momento (tempo).


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Apesar de existirem  regras para ospronomes demonstrativos, não se constata muita rigidez no  seu uso, principalmente na fala – quando se observa uma assimilação do _t_ pelo s (parece que tudo é _isso, essa, esse_)...


Isso quer dizer que você concorda comigo? Concorda que o Aranha teria dito _Só me faltava *essa *_e não _Só me faltava *esta*_?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Vanda said:


> Já que mexemos no assunto (transferi alguns posts pra cá), observem o que diz o Macu no post 13. E o que diz esta professora sobre o uso:


A professora em questão não está muito fina.
A diferencia semántica ente esse e este, não é clara nem em galego nem em português, nem em espanhol. Há um uso culto quando referenciam algo anterior num texto, aquele para o mais anterior, esse para o do meio, e este para o mais próximo. Tal teria que ser a regla de ouro dos correctores. Mas na língua falada, não há cualquer coheréncia.


----------



## Istriano

Não gosto quando uns falam _Isto!_ em vez de_ Isso!_ (no sentido de _É verdade!_).
É muito estranho.  Segundo a gramática normativa, deve se usar_ esse, essa, isso_ com coisas que acabamos de dizer.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Não gosto quando uns falam _Isto!_ em vez de_ Isso!_ (no sentido de _É verdade!_).
> É muito estranho.  Segundo a gramática normativa, deve se usar_ esse, essa, isso_ com coisas que acabamos de dizer.


  Isso!


----------



## uchi.m

Alentugano said:


> Isso!


Desculpa a curiosidade, mas por acaso vocês estão ouvindo *isto *toda hora nas últimas 24, 48 horas? 
Sinal de que estão em Floripa.
Eu não demoro.


----------



## Vós

Istriano said:


> Como você sabe, na Bahia existe a variante popular _ trichi _para triste.



Não na Bahia onde moro, sinceramente, a minha família e todos que conheço falam triste, mas também não conheço todo o dialeto bahiano, um dia meu professor disse uma gíria "deu um molão" e nos disse que significava sair, "vazar"...


----------



## Vanda

Gente, vamos deixar os _tristes_ para um tópico apropriado, por favor! Não estendam o assunto _off-topic. _


----------

